# Rickett's Point Monday 30th July '07



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

The BOM forecast says 5-10kn tomorrow morning - I might head down to try my luck at Rickett's Point.

There might be a shower or two about, but nothing too terrible I don't think.

I'm thinking I'll get there at around 6am for a 6:30 launch.

Anyone keen?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Go get em Luke. It'll be interesting to see how Ricketts is fishing, I haven't been there in awhile. Hoit and myself had the Pt Cook mission today, some not so big flatties between us but mostly a paddle with a chat and the worlds problems solved. It was good, but used up my frequent paddle points until later in the week. Good luck


----------

